# Adam Lambert



## Ether's Bane (May 28, 2010)

STOP LAUGHING >:(

In my opinion, he's totally awesome, and one of the best things to happen  to mainstream in a while.

*opens discussion*


----------



## departuresong (May 28, 2010)

Dude. Quit pretending you aren't "mainstream."

I like Adam Lambert as a performer.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 28, 2010)

^ When did I ever say I didn't like mainstream? I just said he was good for it.


----------

